# Divorce for Indian Hindu couple living in Dubai



## KNS (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi,

I am posting to enquire about the legal aspects of a possible divorce for a couple living in Dubai. 

Here are some of the pertinent facts for the case:

Nationality of husband and wife: India
Numbers of years of marriage: 5-6 years
Place of residency for past 6 years: Dubai, UAE
Religion of husband and wife: Hindu
Place of marriage solemnization: New Delhi, India
Number of children from marriage: 1 girl aged 3 years
Reason for divorce: Incompatibility
Working status: Both husband and wife are working independently
Visa status in Dubai: Husband on work permit; Wife on sponsorship of husband

The areas that I would like to obtain advice on are as follows:

1. What would be the due process if the couple was to proceed with a divorce in a mutually agreed manner?
2. What would be the due process if the divorce is initiated primarily by one party, such as the wife?
3. What are the ramifications of the divorce on the custody of the child and how is it decided? The wife would like to have custody of the child.
4. What are the ramifications of the divorce proceedings on the wife's visa status and ability to continue to work and live in Dubai + travel to India?
5. What are financial ramifications of the divorce? The couple have a few properties in Dubai which are owned jointly.
6. What would the fee for the legal representation in the divorce be if done in Dubai? Is it better to do the divorce in India instead?

Thanks in advance for your help in this issue,
MNS


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Off topic - why have i clicked on this link now like 5 times, and each time I refresh, its still highlighted like its something new. 

And sorry to read about another divorce


----------

